# John Kerry: United States  Has Biblical “responsibility”.....WHAT????



## Davey Jones (Sep 5, 2014)

John Kerry:
“Confronting climate change is, in the long run, one of the greatest challenges that we face, and you can see this duty or responsibility laid down in scriptures, clearly, beginning in Genesis. 
Scripture Commands USA to Protect Muslim Countries Against Global Warming.
"Where specifically in the Old and New Testaments do the words “Muslim,” or “climate change” appear? "
http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/65814


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmn. I'd like to see Kerry's exact words in context but on this point he is perfectly correct 



> the Book of Genesis, makes clear it is our “duty” to protect the planet



This message is important to adherents of all three Abrahamic religions, Christians, Jews and Muslims. Since all humanity depends on the same planet it is important to us all.

It is about a lot more than climate change. In Australia it is applicable to species loss caused by habitat destruction and to depletion of arable land due to rapacious farming techniques. All of the necessities of life, air, water, food are ours to use but not to poison.

We should be mindful of the long term effects of depleted uranium and other toxic weapons of war and of the consequences of processes used in extractive and manufacturing industries.


Kerry says our fates are linked on many fronts, including climate change. I think that is stating the bleeding obvious. He also says that "for many of us, that responsibility comes from God." Given that he seems to be talking to Muslims I think that is a powerful argument to be using with that audience.

I also note that the photo of Kerry in your link has been photoshopped to place a Christian bible in Kerry's hand where none really existed. That's dodgy.


----------



## Ina (Sep 5, 2014)

To put it in short words, "Don't poop in the nest." :wave:


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2014)

True, and the nest is the whole planet.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 5, 2014)

Listen to the video. This is the actual speech. The quotes we are seeing in right-wing pundit blogs are taken out of context or have some "wordsmithing" done to them. Kerry says it is our responsibility to be good stewards of this Earth. He says, Biblically, we are to care for ALL the earth, and that would include even the predominently Muslim countries that are most vulnerable. I don't see where anything said in the speech is out of line. And, I don't hear him attributing any quotes to the Bible that are incorrect. Perhaps someone else does. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2014)

I've found the whole speech, in context. Watch it all before rushing to judgement.
There is a written transcript as well.

http://www.c-span.org/video/?321281-1/secretary-kerry-usmuslim-relations


----------



## Justme (Sep 6, 2014)

Politics and religion are an 'unholy' mix!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2014)

It's not about religion and politics. It's about foreign policy and the need to enter into dialogue with communities for which religion is important. It doesn't work if we just pretend that religion does not exist, because it does.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, religion does exist.  That is the problem.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2014)

So, rkunsaw, what do you propose as the solution?


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 6, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Yes, religion does exist. That is the problem.





Thats the WHOLE problem on this planet.
Just think how peaceful it would be on this Earth if God,Jesus,Virgin Mary,Devil,the heavens didnt exist.
What would we all have left to fight and kill each other over?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Thats the WHOLE problem on this planet.
> Just think how peaceful it would be on this Earth if God,Jesus,Virgin Mary,Devil,the heavens didnt exist.
> What would we all have left to fight and kill each other over?



What would we have/find/use as an excuse to kill each other???  Oil, land, food, soon to be water, women, children, slaves, ego... the human race has always found something to fight about.  If we weren't fighting over religion, we'd find some other reason.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

True enough! Religion is often used as a convenient cover as well, when there is another agenda entirely [land.]


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

If evolution had stopped with the higher apes the planet would have been better off, and probably I would been happy as just a chimp, which many think that I am...


----------

